# how about a wrecker



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

still needs a little work


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks good! What kind of truck is that modeled after? I like the front of it.
Could use some rust and grease!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good 41! :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I am digging it pal!!

Any truck is cool in my book. Love the fuel tanks on that baby too!!! Stacks and push bar!! It's all working for me dude!!

Do tell, where did you get it??


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm a tow truck /ambulance collector...NICE!!!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Good looking Wrecker. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Looks good! What kind of truck is that modeled after? I like the front of it.
> Could use some rust and grease!


I'm not sure, but was leaning towards an old Mack or International


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I am digging it pal!!
> 
> Any truck is cool in my book. Love the fuel tanks on that baby too!!! Stacks and push bar!! It's all working for me dude!!
> 
> Do tell, where did you get it??


I picked them up at a toy show a few years back when I was looking for slot cars. since it had a plastic base and the body was a thick plastic I thought it would make a cool slot car


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

good job, you beat me to it! I find them at flea markets and garage sales.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Yep swap meets and garage sales....OR the bay.

Here is a link to a pretty good deal on one of these below...

http://cgi.ebay.com/1997-McDonalds-...Fast_Food_Cereal_Premiums&hash=item2eb3f3a17d

You gotta watch for overpriced shipping on some of these guys. Sure the price for the item is low but, they try to rip you on shipping.

Have not even started on one of mine yet. Someday

Bob...can't wait to see yours done 41 Willys...zilla


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty cool wrecker


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking wrecker 41W!!! Like the black tires (inside joke from chat). Thanks to Bob...looks like somebody else bought Happy Meals for the toys...zilla, I now know where I've seen these...RM


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Mcdonalds hotwheels giveaway...

I have few kicking around somewhere..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep, thats a pretty cool Heavy duty wrecker. And thanks guys for the headsup on where they came from.... I think I'll have to find one and adapt it for slotcar use, it would fit in really good with my Vintage Dirttrackers :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Cool wrecker! I'm digging the grille. Nice work!


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I really love this truck!!!

I've built a few of those with different trade rear ends mounted (Leon's delivery truck, cement truck, septic pumper etc.), but my fav is a rat-rod wrecker I'd put together last year (with a junked and rusted LL t-bird to tow around the track.)

A few neat notes on this body: 

- the wheelbase seems to fit a lot of different werks. I see yours is on a t-jet, I have mounted this body on lifelike T and M's as well as sitting one down on an Artin HO (That one's a screaming fast tow truck!) and they all line up beautifully !

- did you notice the raised crest that appears on the doors? I have yet to figure out what it illustrates (although it brings to mind the Barris crest). Odd for a McToy to have such fine detail, especially when you consider the lack of attention to details and overall genericising of most happy meals hot wheels castings. If anyone could tell me what it means I'd be grateful.

- due to the coolness of these bodies I grab them every chance I get (value villages, yard sales, flea markets, nephews toy box!) but they are scarce (I think it was quite a while ago that they were McAvailable). That being said, I did find a resin cast of it from here: http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id30.html

If you scroll down you can see he's built it into a garbage truck, a tanker as well as selling it as the wrecker - his tow hook is much nicer looking than the original McPlastic one. The odd thing is if you look at the pics, he seems to be switching up grills on this - I have yet to find a donor that fits in properly, so I just keep running with the vert bar one that it comes with. I've never bought directly from his website, but I do often wind up getting his resin junk lots off of evilbay. 

Anyway - very nice build - Loving the dual wheels, detail paint and added roof light (does it flash??)

john


----------

